# Upper Back Problems



## James (Apr 11, 2009)

I've only been playing golf for less than 2 months. My friends who play every weekend say I'm picking up pretty fast. In the less than 2 months I've been playing I've had upper back problems (between my shoulder blades) about 2 or 3 times. The doctor said its a strained or pulled muscle and gave me some Naproxen and Flexeril. I hit the ball pretty solid about 80% of the time with my irons and about 70% with my driver. It seems like my swing is O.K. Some of my friends say, i'm using my arms to much or i'm just using muscles i'm not used to using. Is there anything else that it could be? Thanks.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum

I think your could be right about using muscle that you dont normally use but that is just a judgement without see your swing. you could see a pro and get a lesson and he would be able to pick if something was off in your swing and now is the time to get rid of it because you are new to the game your not set in your ways yet.


----------



## FairwayFreddie (Apr 18, 2009)

Get yourself a large workout ball and stretch all your muscles before hitting the links. I had lower back problems and it helped tremendously. If you are a big person or want to use the ball in conjunction with weights you should look for an anti-burst ball. It's a good idea to stretch afterward too although you won't find those balls at the 19th hole usually. Another thing that has helped not only my back but my swing too is changing to the Over The Top Golf swing which puts less stress on all of your joints and muscles.


----------

